# Diy : Vht Nite Shades



## menfiedjian (Jan 27, 2006)

*Im sure theres another one of these on this forum
but for people who want others opinions and procedure on doing this
this is for you*

Heres a quick Diy for VHT Nite Shades
Tools : VHT NITE SHADES
Mineral Strip/Paint Thinner
Clear Coat ( i used high heat engine enamel)








1. Start to tape off everything ( i didnt take the taillights off the car)
make sure you get as close as possible and do a good job. it will look like crap in the end of you dont take your time.
























2.Clean surface well with paint thinner or cleaner and let dry.
3. Apply light coats of VHT nite shades(wait a good 5-10min between each coat). Keep adding coats until you have darkness you like.








(my uncle giving it a shot.... note: old man arm)
4. Let dry and apply 1 or 2 clear coats.








5.Let clear coats dry well and begin to remove masking tape.








6.Marvel at the beautiful job you did. empress your friends with a clean and updated look. 









note : cool license plate


----------



## NSR AJ (Oct 29, 2006)

pretty good diy. i just recently smoked mine also


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks, nice write up! I tinted my tails today following your taping instructions. Didn't use the clear coat cause I didn't have any... will post pics soon


----------

